# Norwegian: anrope



## Oddrun

Hei!
Jeg forsøker å oversette ordet "anrope" i en teknisk tekst. Det opptrer bl.a. i følgende setninger:

Avdelingen *anroper* varer.
Avdelingen bestiller og *anroper* standard varer.
Avdelingen bestiller og *anroper* plast, isolasjon og tekkemateriell.

Det eneste jeg kan tenke på er at det kanskje betyr "å anrope(signalisere) behov for", men jeg er ikke sikker. Hvis det er avdelingen selv som bestiller varer, hvorfor må den også anrope behov for dem?


----------



## raumar

Beklager, Oddrunn, men jeg forstår heller ikke dette. Enten er dette en slags teknisk fagsjargong, eller så sitter du med en norsk tekst som er blitt oversatt fra et annet språk med Google Translate. (Orddelingen i "standard varer" viser at dette uansett ikke er god norsk).

Den eneste forklaringen jeg kan tenke meg, er at avdelingen holder anbudskonkurranser for levering av disse varene. I så fall kan "call" i "call for tenders" ha blitt feiloversatt til norsk, som "anrope". Men dette er bare en gjetning!


----------



## Oddrun

Teksten er skrevet av en normann, men én som jobber i bygg og anlegg - de skrever ikke særlig godt og det er ikke første gang jeg får en tekst med feil


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oddrun said:


> Teksten er skrevet av en nor*d*mann, men én som jobber i bygg og anlegg - de skr*i*ver ikke særlig godt og det er ikke første gang jeg får en tekst med feil


Jeg har aldri sett eller hørt dette ordet i en slik kontekst (i løpet av mine 26 år i byggebransjen). Jeg kan bare gjette hva det betyr. Siden du vet hvem som har skrevet dette, så kanskje kan du også kontakte ham og spørre?


----------



## basslop

Jeg har aldri hørt dette ordet på norsk. Nå kjenner ikke jeg byggebransjen, men jeg går god for Ben Jamins 26 år i bransjen og at han aldri har hørt det heller.

Jeg tenkte at kanskje det kommer fra dansk. Jeg søkte i verkøyet Clue, https://clue.no/, men finner ikke "anråbe" i den danske ordlista. Da tenkte jeg på tysk, der er jeg på tynn is, og da må det vel være "anrufen", men det betyr vel å rope på, ringe opp el.l. Kan noen med gode tyskkunnskaper si noe mer om dette? Kan det tenkes at det er en direkte oversettelse fra andre språk?


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> Jeg har aldri hørt dette ordet på norsk. Nå kjenner ikke jeg byggebransjen, men jeg går god for Ben Jamins 26 år i bransjen og at han aldri har hørt det heller.
> 
> Jeg tenkte at kanskje det kommer fra dansk. Jeg søkte i verkøyet Clue, https://clue.no/, men finner ikke "anråbe" i den danske ordlista. Da tenkte jeg på tysk, der er jeg på tynn is, og da må det vel være "anrufen", men det betyr vel å rope på, ringe opp el.l. Kan noen med gode tyskkunnskaper si noe mer om dette? Kan det tenkes at det er en direkte oversettelse fra andre språk?


Google søk på "anrope varer" gir null funn. 
Google søk på "anroper varer" gir 1 funn, denne tråden. 

Konklusjonen må være: dette er ikke norsk. Gud, og han/hun som skrev teksten vet hva det betyr (med mindre varer kan motta at anrop).


----------



## Göte

Ett liknande ord används på svenska: avropa - begära leverans av kontrakterad vara (Svenska akademins ordlista).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Göte said:


> Ett liknande ord används på svenska: avropa - begära leverans av kontrakterad vara (Svenska akademins ordlista).


So it means that it was a Swede that introduced the word to a Norwegian company?


----------



## raumar

Jeg tror du har funnet det riktige svaret, Göte!

Ordet "avrope" var ukjent for meg, men det ser ut til at det kan finnes på norsk også. Rettere sagt: verbet "avrope" finnes ikke i Bokmålsordboka, men substantivet "avrop" står der. Det er forklart slik: "(etter ty. _Abruf_) bestilling av en vare som en tidligere har inngått avtale om".

Det er vel rimelig å anta at det skulle stått "avrope" i Oddruns tekst, og at det har blitt "anrope" ved en skrivefeil?


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> Jeg tror du har funnet det riktige svaret, Göte!
> 
> Ordet "avrope" var ukjent for meg, men det ser ut til at det kan finnes på norsk også. Rettere sagt: verbet "avrope" finnes ikke i Bokmålsordboka, men substantivet "avrop" står der. Det er forklart slik: "(etter ty. _Abruf_) bestilling av en vare som en tidligere har inngått avtale om".
> 
> Det er vel rimelig å anta at det skulle stått "avrope" i Oddruns tekst, og at det har blitt "anrope" ved en skrivefeil?


Søk på "avrope varer" på Google gav 8 resultater. Det er et sjeldent brukt ord, altså.


----------



## Oddrun

Takk, alle sammen! Jeg spurte personen som hadde skrevet teksten, og han sa at "anrope varer" skal bety "distribuere" O_O Altså setningen "Avdelingen bestiller og *anroper* standardvarer" betyr at avdelingen bestiller varer og etterpå sender dem rundt byggeplassen, der hvor (og når) de er nødvendige.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Merkelig språkbruk.


----------

